# Islamic Scholars Perspectives on Zion



## hLuke (Oct 20, 2021)

Hi brothers and sisters,

I found a pdf document containing the speeches and writings of prominent Islamic scholars and their views about Jews and the state of Israel. 

I intend to share this document not to fuel hatred towards Muslim people (although with such deception and falsehood in their sayings it is hard not be angry), but to give insight into their opinions about key issues with respect to their perception of the state Israel, the Jewish people, and particularly to identify what fuels some of the Islamic views towards not only Jewish people, but also, indirectly, to the body of Christ.

I pray that God would have mercy on them, and us sinners; that we will better realise their deception and grave danger, and that we will grow in love toward Muslim people in our neighbourhood.

The document was found on the Centre for Security Policy website: https://centerforsecuritypolicy.org
The PDF is found following this link:


https://www.centerforsecuritypolicy.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Arab-Theologians-on-Jews-and-Israel-4th_Ed_082011.pdf


----------



## hLuke (Oct 20, 2021)

Just a quick side note, I scrolled to the right of the link and this popped up:
...

Reactions: Wow 1


----------

